# Guidelines for Tips & Tricks (READ BEFORE POSTING)

## Nitro

Guidelines for Tips & Tricks

About this forumThis is *not* a support forum.  Do not ask questions here.  The moderators and myself would like to stress this point, if you do ask a question, your post will be deleted.  Use the other forums to ask questions, if you are asking a question regarding a tip or trick, you are encouraged to include a link to the tip/trick you are referring to make it easier for other to help you.

The moderators and myself will try to maintain a collection of the most useful/popular tips and tricks in several categorized sticky posts.

Do not ask for tip or trick to be posted.  If you ask here, again, your post will be deleted.

Feel free to send those who help you in other forums a Private Message suggesting that they post their tip or trick here.

As always, users are encouraged to simply thank the author if their tip or trick worked for them.

Provide detailed information about what your tip or trick does, and how it works.

Note:  Please do not merely link to another website.

Submitting Tips & Tricks

Everyone is allowed to submit tips & tricks to this forum.  If you choose to submit a tip or trick, please make sure your posts follows a few guidelines.

Most importantly, make sure your tip or trick works!

Make sure your tip or trick makes sense and is easy to read.  Read it over before posting.

Use BBCodes when possible to increase the readability of your post.

These rules will probably be updated as time goes on, and as problems arise.

EDIT:  Added website linking comment.  --pjp

See also:  Notes for readers and Guidelines for authors.

----------

